# How to make legs smaller?



## king_eric (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all! Im on the 5th day of my cut, a little tired, but hey, can't moan over results! I'm trying to make my legs smaller, they are 1/2 fat, 1/2 muscle and are far too big as I have trouble fitting into my normal size trousers and jeans. Is there a way of making my legs tighter and harder? More reps with heavier weights? Any good exercises for the glutes? Lastly, I know this should be posted in another forum but, if im on low carb dieting while consuming 80g of carbs b4 5, should I carb up every 4th day, or leave it? Cheers guys and gals!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

If you want to lose the muscle on your legs, just stop working them.

If you want your legs leaner, that is achieved with proper diet.


----------



## king_eric (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Prince! Should I keep on training them heavy Or just train with high reps with medium weights to get them lean?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

If you really want them to shrink either stop working them, or train with light weight/high reps.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 25, 2003)

Always use heavy weight, high reps are only good for endurance training, diet and cardio should be used for cutting body fat.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes, but I think he wants to shrink his legs, as in lose muscle to make them smaller.


----------



## king_eric (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry Prince, I meant to say to make them leaner so I don't have as much trouble fitting into jeans and stuff!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2003)

oh, well then you do not need to change your work-out, getting leaner is achieved thru proper diet.


----------



## king_eric (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

